# Blood Tests - South West



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone know anywhere in the South-West who do blood tests, same day preferably.

Tattyt


----------



## EStreet (May 27, 2006)

Hi Tattyt

Not sure if this will help you but my own doctor is doing my blood test and then sending it off to Dorchester, who are going to call my doctor the same day with the results. Not sure if your own doctor would be able to arrange something like this.

Good Luck 
EStreet


----------



## daizyroots (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,
I live in Swindon and read somewhere on this board that the Bath Assisted Conception Unit will do scans/bloods if you're having treatment abroad.
Good luck
Daizy


----------

